

Canada is voting to pass surveillance legislation the tech sector widely opposes - jasonsync
https://stopc51.ca/business

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9416549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9416549)

~~~
jasonsync
The vote is today!

